# Wrecked ship



## Bay7

Here's a 1/96 conversion of the ss kearsarge.

I needed the crew for a 1/100 HMS victory and then had to find a use for the ship!

I cut the aft section off so that it cut the size down a bit as it was about 30" long - about 15" too long for a ship I'm not really interested in!

I wanted to have a basic interior - so I cobbled together some bits from the part box inluding parts of the supplied model stand to make a boiler type thing.

I painted and weathered the ship and glued it to a picture frame base covered with PVA glue and sprinkled with scenic snow and painted. I then went about rusting the ship with rust pigment powders, scenic snow and lots of coats of clear (to give it all something the stick to).

I'm quite happy with the end result and it makes an interesting conversation point when people come round - also, it doesn't matter if it gets dusty - as it just adds to the effect - cobwebs are good too....."How on earth did you do all that fine rigging...!" 

A fun way to dispose of an unwanted model!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## John P

Woah! Low tide, man!


----------



## Zombie_61

For an "unwanted" model you sure did a number on it. That looks ridiculously realistic! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Wow, great job! :thumbsup: 

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass

If you took the pictures from a lower angle with a macro lens showing the boiler detail, one might be hard pressed to tell it from an real-life wrecked ship.

Incredible work! 

(Too bad the _Alabama's _shell didn't go off in the stern of the_ Kearsarge _and make that actually happen. :devil: )


----------



## farmersamm

If you could float her and tow her to the breakers yard you'd turn a handsome profit. 

That is a beautiful job.


----------



## Steve244

I keep coming back to this too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## frankenstyrene

That bow shot had me seriously fooled for a minute. Really cool piece!


----------



## roadrner

Definitely a great build! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## DemonSpeeding

WOW thats all i have to say... thats is sum work you did there!!!!


----------



## Bay7

Hey thanks for the kind words guys, I really appreciate it!

Its funny, the only reason I stated to build this was because my neice was staying with us and wanted to help me paint a model - I gave her the copper bottom; a nice big area and a pretty colour too - she wasn't very impressed with my weathering on her lovely paint job!

In fact she was complining that ALL my models are either wrecks or battle damaged (hides a multitude of sins  )

cheers,

Mike


----------



## Jafo

fantastic
just a note: to top it off you might stain the boarder and possibly(though not needed) a small plaque


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Wow! that's realism defined. Great idea and superb execution Mike. :thumbsup: 

Thanks for sharing.

RK


----------



## Nosferatu

That's really a great job!


----------



## Bay7

Jafo said:


> fantastic
> just a note: to top it off you might stain the boarder and possibly(though not needed) a small plaque


Good idea, 

I seem to have got pva glue on the frame - which is a bugger to get off!

Thanks for the compliments guys, I really appreciate it:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Moparaz

Very nice Job just love it looks so real like the real ones ive seen in person while diving


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Gotta admit, that is one very excellent build!


----------



## WarbirdTA

Very nicely done!
My hat's off to you!

George


----------



## dcbm

very awesome piece of work you have done,(art I should say)congrats


----------



## DMC-12

For an unwanted kit build I say you did one Bang up job 

Seriously it looks like a REAL pile of crap shipwreck , you did a great job with your weathering looks very lifelike kudos-props-hats off-excetera .


Cameron


----------



## buddho

fantastic!


----------



## AJ-1701

Truly insperational... :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty nail

That's really cool. Very impressive.:thumbsup:


----------

